# Low AMH



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 40.

I had surgery to remove fibroids last year.

I had pelvic inflammatory disease in my mid -twenties that might have led to  blocked fallopian tube.

On Monday I had a blood test.  On Friday I had the result.  

The result is 0.30pmol/l. This falls into the ‘very low/undetectable’ range. 

I kind of anticipated fertility problems, but I thought I might have blocked tubes and I'd have surgery to unblock them.

Running out of eggs wasn't on my radar...


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Lulu
So sorry to hear your news.  I'm in the same boat but there are lots of girls who also are here who have had BFP's so they give me hope and I hope you too.  My consultant at Barts also has lots of good news stories of people in a similar position and keeps me going.  The journey might be a little harder and longer but if you stay strong you'll get there.  .  Good luck.   Rebx


----------



## littlemissanxious (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi 

I'm sorry to hear your news...I too have a low AMH result-they have told me it is low ovarian reserve. So I understand exactly how you feel-and I am 37 so it came as a massive shock to me-I thought I would have a few years more left! I have just undergone IVF to do egg collection and freezing as am currently single and couldn't think of any other option. Please feel free to contact me if you need someone to talk to...


----------



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

BFP?

Is there a glossary/dictionary somewhere that will tell me what all the abbreviations stand for?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to FF 

I'm sorry to hear your results were disappointing  You need some support right now, and there's lots of ladies here who are in the same position as yourself, so it could be a comfort talking to them.  I'll leave you some links (Including glossary!) below shortly 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry Lulu - BFP = a big fat positive pregnancy result.  Hold on in there.  My AMH is even lower than yours (0.1) and I'm just about to have my eggs collected next week and thy are looking pretty good.  My consultant told me not to stress about it and instead to work with what we've got.  You'll read lots of stories here that will give you hope and if you want to get in touch and chat please do.


----------



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

Really Reb?  

I'm confused, because the letter I received telling me the result says that:

"... if we were to stimulate you to try to produce eggs in the context of IVF treatment, you would probably have an extremely poor response and may indeed produce no eggs at all.

We would normally advise women with AMH levels as low as this not to proceed to treatment on the basis that the likely outcome would be very poor."

Anyway, it's all irrelevant, because I don't have a partner at the moment.  I met someone at a party nearly two months ago, and I'd really fallen for him in a big way but he's just come out of a long term relationship and he doesn't feel the same way about me.  I was engaged to someone, briefly, nearly 10 years ago, but it didn't work out.  This is the first time since then that I've met someone that I kind of fell head over heels in love with.      I just thought it was all serendipitous, things were coming together, I'd met someone, I'd had the all clear following fibroid surgery, I kind of had a bit of a silly fantasy that it was all meant to be and things were going to work out and I was going to live happily ever after.  And then I simultaneously realise that I'd been used as a rebound shag by the guy who's lovely and perfect in every other way and receive this blow.


----------



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

littlemissanxious said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm sorry to hear your news...I too have a low AMH result-they have told me it is low ovarian reserve. So I understand exactly how you feel-and I am 37 so it came as a massive shock to me-I thought I would have a few years more left! I have just undergone IVF to do egg collection and freezing as am currently single and couldn't think of any other option. Please feel free to contact me if you need someone to talk to...


What was your AMH test result littlemissanxious, if you don't mind me asking?

And how many eggs did they harvest?


----------



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

And thanks for all those links Ceri, I'm reading through some of them now.


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Lulu

I was told exactly the same thing by a London Clinic and when I left I was so devestated I broke down in tears on their doorstep. They also told me that no-one would consider taking me on and there was no point in trying elsewhere as they are ranked according to their success rate and they wouldn't want someone like me affecting their place in the league table.

Anyway - my gynae was appalled and put me in touch with clinics who have great success with people with low ovarian reserve - like Barts and the Lister - both of whom were happy to take me on. 

I'm sorry about your relationship situation.  You are having a tough time.  My partner doesn't want to have children through IVF so I have a wonderful donor who is helping me do this on my own.  I decided, given the AMH situation I just couldn't leave it any longer. 

And Lulu - there is always Donor eggs too which I know might not be what you imagined but there are lots of was to be a Mummy.  I was a bit uncomfortable about that idea but having met some wonderful and generous egg donors here who are so happy to be helping others  - if for any reason things don't work out for me I would take that path.

Reb


----------



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, your partner is extremely understanding!

The thing is, for years I thought I didn't want to be a single mum, I only wanted to do it with a partner in a stable relationship, I wanted to meet a man who actively wanted to have children and wanted to be a father and play an active role in parenting.

Because I had had pelvic inflammatory disease in my mid-twenties, resulting in scarring and adhesions to my left fallopian tube, and fibroids and cysts last year, I had an awareness that I might have fertility problems, and so the idea that I might need some kind of fertility treatment was in the back of my mind, but I assumed that at worst I might need to have surgery to unblock my tubes.

The idea of going it alone, maybe with donor sperm or something, wasn't something that ever appealed.  I'm an incurable romantic and I still hoped that I'd meet a man who'd sweep me off my feet and I wanted a partner with whom to create a family and live with as a family.

There hasn't been a man in my life, seriously, since my engagement broke down in 2001.  I've had a few flings since then, and earlier this year I was seeing someone for a couple of months, but I was always very careful and actively wanted to avoid pregnancy with that man (luckily, as it turned out, since he just wanted to marry me for a British passport).  

And then I met this other guy a couple of months ago, and he's pretty amazing.  He's attractive, intelligent, funny, he's such good company, we get on well and have fun together... and as an added bonus he's a chef and he's 'house trained'... he has so many good characteristics as well, he's very loyal and dependable, he loves children (he has a daughter from his previous relationship)... we've spent a lot of time together, I love being with him and I could really imagine myself growing old with him.  But he doesn't feel the same way about me. 

I can't imagine going ahead and trying to have a child by myself, because I've never wanted that.  Especially not now, when I've just met a man who I'd really love to have children with.  I've wanted the whole fairytale happy ever after ending.  Yeah, that was incredibly silly and deluded of me, wasn't it?


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Lulu
Sorry things feel so down at the moment - and sounds like you've had such a mix of horrible things happen all at the same time.  Everyone wants the fairytale but in the end we make the most of what we do have.  Take some time to be kind to yourself and I really hope you are feeling much better soon. Sending you lots of  .  Love Reb.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Lulu

Just wanted to say I know exactly how you feel about wanting the fairy tale.  I did too and because I was never in a position (i.e. with a good man) to have children I even managed to convince myself that I didn't even really want children.  Earlier this year I had a blood test as I had a suspicion I had started the menopause and I was right!!  I was devastated.  I had recently come off the pill and my periods took 3 months to start up but as soon as they did I realised how thrilled I was that there may still be a chance for me to have a baby.  I went to my GP and had my first appointment at the Lister yesterday. Starting treatment with donor sperm in the new year.  

I won't deny I feel sad at times that I am doing this alone, and terrified, but I have the rest of my life to meet a man and not very long to try for a baby  

Anyway, there are lots of lovely single ladies on the Single Women message boards if you want to chat more about things.  It is really helpful to know that you are not the only wonderful woman who is still single in this world.  

Always happy to chat - but in the meantime take care of yourself.  

GIA xx


----------



## littlemissanxious (Nov 15, 2009)

hi Lulu

Sorry I have not responded yet....just after my egg collection got flu, so am trying to recover from this now...state of mind shot to pieces a bit. My AMH was 2.25 (not sure what scale though, will dig the letter out eg was it pmol or something) and was told lower than average for my age. They categorically said it was not premature menopause. They collected 3 eggs-they said it was good response bearing in mind my antral (?) count of 4.... They said they would tell me if too poor AMH to go ahead....they didn't say at any point it was too poor to go ahead. I went private.

You and I have a similar story-my last serious relationship was 2001/02 as well, have only had flings since then, have always wanted to do this the traditional way and no partner on the horizon. -I don't think I ever got over my engagement and break up in 02 so have kind of gone into a numb state of mind where I can't actually envision falling for anyone. thought of going it alone frankly terrifies me and I wake up in a panic every morning since I had my AMH results in June. Thinking of going for another IVF round, this time getting embryos with donor sperm and freezing until I am emotionally ready to go it alone. Cannot face it and I don't think it would be a good idea emotionally or financially to try to actually get pregnant at this stage. Please do feel free to contact me by pm if you need to talk....I think the important thing is to try to stay calm.......I try meditation and I also try to use perspective eg in the scheme of things there are lots of abandoned children who need adopting. this works for me some of the time but it's not for everbody!

lots of luck xoxo


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

I am inspired by the courage that those of you going it alone have and your stories have really touched me.  I'm lucky enough to be in a good relationship but despite this have had really low moments of feeling like a failure and of devastation, crying at night as I imagine never knowing my own children.  All these feelings creep up on you that you never even knew you felt or thought.

Not to have someone there for you to share the journey, with all its highs and lows, must be so very tough and I hope that the friendships that you make here will give you some comfort and somewhere to let off some steam and to give you the resolve to carry on.

I'm learning a lot from the different threads here (I realise what an ignoramus I am really!!), things to calm us down (accupuncture), recommended clinics (especially for those of us with low ovarian reserve and some of the stories of flippancy by doctors), the stories to inspire us that there is hope for us (!) but those of you doing this on your own will need some extra support and care me thinks.  You don't need to suffer alone.  Have an open heart, for love will find you, probably when you least expect it.  You clearly have lots and lots of love to give, otherwise you wouldn't be on this journey.

Lots of good wishes to you

Momito
xxx


----------



## littlemissanxious (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Momito-what a lovely post! I have just burst into tears spontaneously at the warmth in your words (and I have no hormones raging through me either)...it is so very hard, but this site and the ladies on it have helped me so much I can't express it in words...at the end of the day, whatever will  be will be, but at least we will have made new friends on the way

luv to you all

littlemissanxious


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello again LMA

I'm glad that you are finding some support here at FF...and totally understand the spontaenous tears that seem to well up from nowhere.  We've just heard back from our clinic, and in my typical confused state, was in tears all over again as it was brought home that we don't have time to waste and that our chances are so slim with my own eggs.  So looks like we will be going for treatment in Jan/Feb after all.  Unlike Margaret Thatcher...this lady is for turning...all the bleedin' time!!  (don't know if you remember her stating "the lady is not for turning!").  My poor DH...keeping up with my emotional state is proving to be quite a challenge!

When you said that you wake up feeling all anxious, I really related to you, and it really touched me as this is something that you have to do alone.  Well I am thinking of you, being all anxious, when I wake up, wishing you all the strength to be able to carry on and be happy.  Sometimes sleep seems to be a good place to forget, a refuge where our brains stop turning over and over.  Does your clinic offer any counselling?  Have they had other patients in a similar situation to you?  I know that in the end we all have to make our own choices, but just talking things through can be a great release and it is so important not to feel isolated.  Others have coped with the difficult decisions and have come out the other side joyful!  So can we!  

You've collected some eggies...which is fantastic.  Now you can have a breather, ponder what you'd like to do next.  Having a bit more time takes the pressure off a little bit.  There are also a few postings that I've seen on FF...not sure how to find them now...that gives advice on vitamins and diet that can help improve egg quality etc for those of us with low AMH.  

Sweet dreams LMA...will be thinkig of you and stay in touch!  Am happy to chat any time!

Love
Momito
xxx


----------



## Sarah09 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lulu
I'm sorry to hear about your AMH and your relationship situation.  I too having been waitng for Mr. Right, but at 48 and just woken up to the reality of it being almost too late to be a mother, I would say if you feel you can, then go solo, now that as women we have the means.  Like you, I was engaged to a guy 14 years ago, and after that broke up I never was able to find anyone.  Until a year ago when I met a guy I fell head over heels in love with.  We had a sluggish on-off relationship for 12 months.  Unfortunately he had come out of 20 year marriage - and yes as lovely and kind as he was, I was only a rebound shag for him.  A month ago he left me for another woman 12-15 years younger than me.  It hurts not to have that fairytale ending but I guess we need to create a new paradigm; women at the forefront and men behind.

Sarah09


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

reb363 said:


> Sorry Lulu - BFP = a big fat positive pregnancy result. Hold on in there. My AMH is even lower than yours (0.1) and I'm just about to have my eggs collected next week and thy are looking pretty good. My consultant told me not to stress about it and instead to work with what we've got. You'll read lots of stories here that will give you hope and if you want to get in touch and chat please do.


Hi Reb363 is your AMH 0.1 pmol/l or ng?


----------



## lroyle (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Lulu
I was also told January last year my AMH was low at 0.25 I have gone down donor egg root and am now nearly 6 weeks pregnant
don't give up hun, look around this site it really does help.

Good luck
love Lisa
xxx


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi 

I am 27 and have a low AMH level less than 1, apparently I am going through the menopause and my gyno told me that the only way I would fall pregnant was to go down the doner egg route.

I decide to go private in Spain as the waiting lists are no exisitent there.  They were going to explore the possibility of using my own eggs but after some investigations found that it would not be possible    

To say I was devostated was an understatement!

Anyway, I picked myself up and am now getting treatment in IVI Alicante with a doner.

Fingers crossed, I will go out for transfer mid to end of Jan.

Reb - Wow, that's amazing that you are able to use your own eggs, I really hope all goes well for you  

Lisa - Congratulations on your pregnancy   thats great news - hopefully I'll be joining you soon!

Lulu - Its a mind field out there, this forum has been such a great help for me and I'm sure you'll find all the help and support you need.

Gill x


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello again

Just wanted to share this info with other low AMHers.  I was about to start another round of either iui or IVF in Jan, pumping me with the  highest dosage of drugs etc to see if I would respond.  But I came across an article given to me by a friend that set me on a little bit of research.  Have any of you heard of MINI-IVF (or minimal stimulation IVF)?  It is a low stimuation IVF which has been pioneered in the USA with the older or lower AMHers in mind.  The approach is quality over quantity: they harvest what you produce more naturally, or with minimal stimulation, over 2 or 3 sessions to create a bank of eggs instead of trying to force the body to create eggs that aren´t really there (hence all our failures).  They grade the eggs after harvesting and only take the best and vitrify them (freeze) to store until full IVF takes place.  After a really dreadful session in May, oddly enough my DH and I discussed something like this, not realising that it actually exists.  

Have a look at the New Hope Fertility Center in New York for more info.  There is also a clinic in London called Create that seems to follow a similar procedure, although their emphasis is more on "more natural methods of IVF" rather than "low cost and you only need one good egg to make a baby".  What I really like about the US attitude is that it is so accepting of all our different backgrounds and scenarios.  They see why women have postponed having kids instead of blaming us for being selfish careerists, accept that some women must go it alone as their relationships haven´t worked out for them, that others reach meopause far sooner than expected.  Whatever our reasons for being in this position...we are still human beings with beating hearts and the desire to be great mothers!  

It has been a revelation and has filled me with new hope.  I hope this time it is for real, and plan to visit the clinic in Jan.  But most of all I wanted to share this information with you should it be relevant or useful.

Love to you all this Xmas
Momito
xxx


----------

